# Teichpflanzen für bewegtes Wasser?



## gabi (19. Mai 2006)

Hi,

gestern haben wir mal wieder unseren Bottich gereinigt und neu bestückt. Er ist aus Holz und ein Wasserspiel hält das Wasser in Bewegung.

Jetzt meine Fragen:

Kann ich das Algenwachstum auch hier durch Pflanzen positiv beeinflussen?
Welche Pflanzen sind dafür geeignet?
Wie bringe ich die Pflanzen im Bottich unter da ja kein Substrat vorhanden ist?


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen für bewegtes Wasser?*

Hallo Gabi,

ich würde es z.B. mit einer gelben Sumpfschwertlilie probieren.
Etwas __ Pfennigkraut könntest Du über den Rand hängen lassen (von innen nach außen). Wahrscheinlich ist der Bottich dann ganz schnell verschwunden 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch ohne zusätzliches Substrat funktionieren könnte. Einfach zwischen die Steine klemmen.
Weniger hoch, als die __ Schwertlilien, wäre z.B. __ Bachbunge und ähnliche Bachpflanzen.


----------



## gabi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen für bewegtes Wasser?*

Hi Annett, 

danke für deine Anregungen.

Ich hatte es letztes Jahr schon mit meiner __ Brunnenkresse probiert. Aber die will ihre Wurzeln im Boden verankern und wächst erst dann. Gleiches kann ich auch von meiner __ Bachbunge sagen. Vielleicht packt es ja die Sumpfschwertlilie. Werde das gleich nachher mal probieren und wieder davon berichten.

Wie sieht es denn z.B. mit Unterwasserpflanzen wie dem __ Hornkraut aus? Oder muss ich da Angst haben dass das von der Pumpe angesaugt wird.


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen für bewegtes Wasser?*

Hallo Gabi,

versuch doch mal ein Stück Tannenwedel.... den dürfte so leicht nichts ansaugen. Und ich persönlich finde ihn einfach nur sehr anmutig!
Oder __ Papageienfeder...


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen für bewegtes Wasser?*

Achja.. fast vergessen.
__ Pfennigkraut kommt auch mit Steinen oder ohne Substrat ganz gut klar. Zumindest bei mir. Und mit seinen gelben Blüten ist es auch noch dekorativ. Es wird unterdessen auch in einer Varietät mit gelben Blättern angeboten.

Hast Du schon mal eine Korkenzieherbinse probiert in den Bottich zu setzen? Die sind auch Eyecatcher und manchmal sogar in der Blumenabteilung von Bau- und Supermärkten als Zimmerpflanzen unten abenteuerlichen Namen zu bekommen. 
Die sind sogar bei mir im Teich winterhart!

Oder wie wäre es mit diesem Papyrusarten? Gibt es auch als Zimmerpflanzen...


----------



## gabi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen für bewegtes Wasser?*

Hi Annett,

jetzt wirds aber voll im Bottich wenn ich das alles ausprobieren will. Aber __ Papageienfeder ist ne gute Idee. Und mein __ Pfennigkraut muss nachher auch ein paar Zweiglein rausrücken. Ich werd vielleicht ein Blumentöpfchen mit gewaschenem Sand vom Rand in den Bottich hängen und versuchen dort einige Pflanzen anzusiedeln.

Wie mache ich das mit dem Sand waschen? Sand in einen Eimer, Wasser drauf, mischen und alles was schwebt abgießen?


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen für bewegtes Wasser?*



> Wie mache ich das mit dem Sand waschen? Sand in einen Eimer, Wasser drauf, mischen und alles was schwebt abgießen?



Bei der kleinen Menge kannst Du das so machen.
Ich hab das eimerweise für den Teich gemacht, bis mir die Lust dazu verging.


----------

